# LR iOS and Raw/JPEG pairs



## Rick_B (Aug 4, 2016)

Now that the iOS 10 beta is no longer crashing on my iPad Pro 12.9" whenever I plug in the SD card reader, I've started to test Raw import and processing. Everything looks decent so far, but one thing has me stumped: how to import the JPEG from a Raw/JPEG pair. So far, with "Photos" and "Raws" selected to import from the Camera Roll, only the Raws are importing, and deselecting Raws and re-importing just leads to a "duplicates not imported" message.

The only reason I'm looking for this capability is that I do shoot in-camera HDRs on my Olympus E-M1s and E-M5 II for some shots, just because they are "good enough" for some commercial jobs and so much faster and easier to work with than doing the HDR in LR. It's not a huge problem, but having to import the JPEGs separately on my iMac isn't an ideal workflow.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Rick, welcome to the forum!

Hmmmm, I'm not sure they've thought of that scenario!  Post it as a 'problem' at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum so the engineers can consider it.


----------

